# So, I need To Buy A Riding Mower..



## Dix (May 29, 2014)

Push mowed for years, on an acre, about 2/3 is mowable.

Last year, a buddy moved out of his live in GFs, and needed to store his power equipment.  I bartered storage for use  He's buying a house, closing in a few weeks. 

I have checked Craigslist, and used needs blades, tune ups, etc. For around $500 -$750 or so, before I put the repairs into them. Not happy about that.

How reliable are the less expensive Toro's, Murrays, etc that Lowe's or Home Boy Depot puts on sale for $700 - $1000 or so? I understand new ='s warranty, and all that.


----------



## SCOTT S. (May 29, 2014)

I have a Husqvarna I bought 8 years ago for $1,300 has treated me great very few repairs. Owned a Murray before that it was a huge pile, constant repairs and if you breathed on the deck wrong you had to re-level.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 29, 2014)

Mine is Husqvarna, same as Sears and other AYP made mowers/tractors. Bought it at Home Depot ten or twelve years ago and it does it all around here including lugging wood uphill out of the woods and plowing snow. No problems. After I took the first one back because it ran like crap. HD asked no questions, just replaced it.

Well, the guy that had to go get the replacement did have some attitude. Took forever and then brought one out that had broken through the pallet, dirty and the left front tire was flat. I frowned at it and he said "Only one we got. Take it or leave it.".

I told him to get the manager out there pronto. Grudgingly he did. I told them "Ya know, I really should have you put this in the trailer and leave. I can fix a flat tire. But how are you going to explain where it went when the district manager asks what happened to that tractor that sells for six hundred more than the one on my sales ticket. Wrong one boys.".

The other one was out there and on the trailer in a slow heartbeat. And mowed the grass yesterday.


----------



## 1kzwoman (May 29, 2014)

I have a craftsman that has been great for me for several years.


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

How wide is the deck (inches) on the one you've been using in your yard? 
Is there anything you don't like about it?


----------



## Dix (May 30, 2014)

The loaner is a Sears with a 42" deck..

Takes about 45 minutes to get the whole place done.


----------



## JustWood (May 30, 2014)

2 things come to mind.
"You get what ya pay for"
and
" They don't make'em like they used to"
I bought what I thought to be a heavier duty model Cub Cadet 12 years ago. At 130 hours looking under the deck last weekend there are a lot of highly wore pins. I realize they are wear parts but more  than I'd like to see at 130 hours.
Frame, deck , and engine are robust.


----------



## firebroad (May 30, 2014)

I bought a J Deere 42" from the big box store eight years ago.  I use it to cut my half acre lot (health issues), so far no big problems.  I will tell you it is a BEAR to get the blade off for sharpening, and almost impossible to grease one of the zerks because it was placed in such a way that it was facing inside and blocked by a steel support rod.  JD's answer was to "take the mower deck off".  Yeah, like I can do that by myself, why'dya think I bought a rider in the first place?  
Other than that, it has given me no problems, I have replaced the battery twice.  
I think the Cup Cadet is a great machine, as well.


----------



## mstoelton (May 30, 2014)

I bought a Arien's 17hp 42inch cut zero turn from home depot about 12 years ago.  It has been top notch. It reduced my cutting time substantially like from 45 minutes with my snapper lawn tractor to 15 minutes with the Ariens.  If you can go with a zero turn do it.  You will like it.


----------



## gzecc (May 30, 2014)

If I were looking for a light duty riding mower (only). I would look at the newer 100 series Deere. Find a used one on CL. It would be more important to see where it lived and how it was maintained over the last few years than the price. Expect to pay 1/2 retail price for a good condition machine.  Condition would be paramount along with the person and home it was used on.  Take it for a spin to cut grass before buying.


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

firebroad said:


> I bought a J Deere 42" from the big box store eight years ago.  I use it to cut my half acre lot (health issues), so far no big problems.  I will tell you it is a BEAR to get the blade off for sharpening, and almost impossible to grease one of the zerks because it was placed in such a way that it was facing inside and blocked by a steel support rod.  JD's answer was to "take the mower deck off".  Yeah, like I can do that by myself, why'dya think I bought a rider in the first place?
> Other than that, it has given me no problems, I have replaced the battery twice.
> I think the Cup Cadet is a great machine, as well.



My neighbor has the same problem with blades on his Cub Cadet.  He actually uses an air impact gun on those nuts.  The blade nuts on my 2009 Husqvarna are nowhere near as difficult, but I have found few things that don't bow to the 24" breaker bar I use on them.  

I don't know if this will help your issue, but I keep a second grease gun with a RIGHT ANGLE COUPLER on its tip for greasing that hard to access middle spindle. 

This is the coupler I've been using:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/workforcereg;-tight-tolerance-right-angle-coupler-with-quick-connect


----------



## firebroad (May 30, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> My neighbor has the same problem with blades on his Cub Cadet.  He actually uses an air impact gun on those nuts.  The blade nuts on my 2009 Husqvarna are nowhere near as difficult, but I have found few things that don't bow to the 24" breaker bar I use on them.
> 
> I don't know if this will help your issue, but I keep a second grease gun with a RIGHT ANGLE COUPLER on its tip for greasing that hard to access middle spindle.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have been using that with the flexible tube.  My fingers still get a bit sore trying to press it on, but I can usually manage it after a few choice words


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

firebroad said:


> Thanks, I have been using that with the flexible tube.  My fingers still get a bit sore trying to press it on, but I can usually manage it after a few choice words



Ah, the magic words that make inanimate objects comply.  I use those at least once a day!


----------



## Enzo's Dad (May 30, 2014)

In 2000 I bought a Husqvarna commercial walkbehind mower.  It is the best way to cut a lawn.very easy to cut and work on....however it cant move wood.


----------



## johnpma (May 30, 2014)

I have a yard that is about 3/4 of an acre. I bought a DYT4000 off craigslist for $200.00 with a spare set of blades, and a new battery. 18.5HP Briggs and does fine. 

My next will be a small tractor with a mower deck and a bucket loader


----------



## dougand3 (May 30, 2014)

Sometimes older is better. You may find better value in a heavy duty, older garden tractor that hasn't been abused. I have a '89 Craftsman GT 44"" deck and a '92 MTD GT 46" deck. Both are solid with 18hp Briggs Opposed Twins - I love these engines.  Can be found on CL for $200-$400.
One thing to note - 44" or bigger deck normally has 3 blades - more of a pain to sharpen or more $ to replace.


----------



## SCOTT S. (May 30, 2014)

If you are thinking of buying a Cub,Husky,Deere,ect. try to find a local dealer instead of the big box when it comes time for warrantee work you will be there any way, and be  given priority over every big box machine that comes in, also you wont have to deal with the 18 year old that couldn't find his back side with two hands and a flashlight . My local dealer matched  Sears sale price and they even delivered it for free with out me asking.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2014)

Been using the things since 1985. And quality hasn't changed in the mass marketed ones over that time. All pretty much the same.


----------



## bassJAM (May 30, 2014)

I’d be looking for a commercial walk behind.  You can buy new if you want the warranty and have the money, but you can typically find decent deals on used ones that might only need minor work.  Same goes for a zero turn, but I don’t think a ZTR is worth it for less than an acre of mowing.  I mow 1.5 acres with a 50” ZTR and sometimes I think it’s overkill, but I've got a lot of trees and things to mow around and it’s really nice to be finished in 45 minutes!  I used a buddy's Ariens with a 36" cut when I first bought the house and it took 4 hours!  A commercial mower will mow in less time than a riding mower with equal deck sizes.  My grandpa mows almost 3 acres of field with his newer Husqvarna 48” and it takes him 3 hours.  Granted, he’s 90 years old and mows at a slow pace, but I took my 50” ZTR over once when his mower was down and finished it all in an hour.


As far as riding mowers, I’m a fan of the older ones.  The older Cub Cadet’s, Wheel Horse’s, Bolens, John Deere and Craftsmen lawn/garden tractors will be something you’ll pass onto your kids if they’re taken care of.  Just about anything you buy at Home Depot or Lowes will be junk in 5-10 years.


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

If you need something sturdier for a rough lawn or more acres, I do like that dealer recommendation over big box stores.  Husqvarna dealers, for instance, have models with better components (engines, welded not stamped deck, thicker steel, etc.) that aren't available at BB stores.


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The Husqvarna mowers and tractors at the dealer are the exact same ones as at Lowes. Please point out one with a "welded deck". Our Husqvarna dealer pointed me to Lowe's  because he didn't have the model I needed in stock. He said he did all of the warranty work for Lowes on them.



I haven't been to my Husqvarna dealer in about a year and a half or maybe two years, so things may have changed.  Up until a couple years ago, only the black deck Husqvarna tractors were available at BB stores, and the orange decks with reinforcement rods and/or thicker gauges were ONLY available at the dealer.  (Husqvarna changed the reinforcement rod around the deck to a rectangular strip of steel I think in 2010).  If you look at the decks a the dealer, there are some with top plates and sides that have welds on them and are not one piece stamped.

Commercial grade angines (cast iron sleeves and such) like the B&S Vanguard 23 and Kawasaki had only been available at the dealer.  (Actually, as recently as 2009, the Kawasaki wasn't even an option on USA Husqvarna lawn or garden tractors.)

My local dealer is like yours.  He does all warranty work for local Sears/Lowes/etc.


----------



## HybridFyre (May 30, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Sometimes older is better. You may find better value in a heavy duty, older garden tractor that hasn't been abused. I have a '89 Craftsman GT 44"" deck and a '92 MTD GT 46" deck. Both are solid with 18hp Briggs Opposed Twins - I love these engines.  Can be found on CL for $200-$400.
> One thing to note - 44" or bigger deck normally has 3 blades - more of a pain to sharpen or more $ to replace.


I'm with this guy. I have two Case garden tractors. Both over 40 years old and both run like a beast. And you can pull with them, mow, snow blow, till. Anything.


----------



## Dix (May 30, 2014)

I have been looking local. I figure soon, there will be sales. Especially the closer we get to July 4th. My Buddy does not have a closing sate yet, so I figure that's a realistic goal at the moment. 

An older unit I don't think I cam maintain myself, but I've said that before.

Thank you all for your thoughts .. keep 'em coming !


----------



## TreePointer (May 30, 2014)

Older units are great--more metal, heavier, strong transmission, among other things.  You have to be careful, though, because a good deal on an old tractor can get expensive.  Some parts are getting difficult to replace, engines can be old and tired, deck spindles can be shot for lack of lube et al.


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2014)

I have spent more time on and under lawn, garden, and compact utility tractors than most, and everyone has their opinions, but I have to disagree with some of the advice to go old or look at zero turn mowers.

New lawn tractors are indeed lightweight toys, compared to the vintage Cub's and Wheel Horses mentioned by a few above, and unlike some of these vintage garden tractors there's no way these new machines will be running when they're 50 years old.  However, I don't think that matters one bit to the OP, and buying some of the older machines mentioned here is a guaranteed ticket to many hours per year in maintenance and repairs.  It's fun owning old garden tractors (I just sold a 1963 Deere, and used to own a Bolens 1050 of similar vintage, a 1984'ish Wheel Horse, and a few old Deere's), but that's not going to suit the OP's needs best.

I would also not be looking at zero-turn mowers for mowing a small lawn, such as your two-thirds of an acre.  I own a Deere 757 ZTrak with a 60" deck, and it's hella fun, but useless for anything beyond mowing, and would actually be a PITA in a small lawn with lots of tree roundings.  A zero-turn lawn tractor is actually going to be faster and more efficient than a zero-turn mower in a smaller lawn, esp. if you have lots of tree roundings and gardens, and you can also pull a small trailer for wood hauling or gardening with the machine.  That is what I'd be shopping if I wanted a small riding mower for a yard of your size.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jun 3, 2014)

If u want to buy new buy an MTD model from walmart or lowes. I can almost guarantee you get 20 years out of it if you change oil and dont abuse it.


----------



## prezes13 (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought my craftsman tractor two years old about seven eight years ago.  I got it for $500 with a bagging system.  Fourty two inch deck 22 hp Briggs motor all I ever did to it I had to change battery twice.  It's great to haul the splitter or take my two year old daughter for a ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## BEConklin (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm mowing two lawns until we sell the old house which has an acre of land and is all grass. The new house has 2.5 acres but only about .75 acres is mowable. I've had a Toro Timecutter zero turn with a 42" inch deck for the past 7 years or so and it's a helluva lotta fun and makes a damn quick job of mowing. It used to take me nearly 4 hours to mow the old house with a rider and a 36" deck - with the zero turn and a 42" deck that came down to 1.5 hours.  

I'll be leaving that at the old house though - offering it for sale to any prospective buyer that gets a shock when he sees how friggin big that back yard is.  So I just picked up a John Deere 265 with a 17HP Kawasaki, a 48" deck and a JD tow behind materials collection system. I paid for it - $1800 -  got it at a JD dealer where it had been traded in. But it's only got 365 hours on it, has a 60 day warranty and it's as clean as a whistle.

Buying the JD seems almost worth it not to have to load the mower on and off the trailer and drive the hour long round trip to the old house to mow it once a week.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 4, 2014)

BEConklin said:


> I'm mowing two lawns until we sell the old house which has an acre of land and is all grass. The new house has 2.5 acres but only about .75 acres is mowable. I've had a Toro Timecutter zero turn with a 42" inch deck for the past 7 years or so and it's a helluva lotta fun and makes a damn quick job of mowing. It used to take me nearly 4 hours to mow the old house with a rider and a 36" deck - with the zero turn and a 42" deck that came down to 1.5 hours.


Nice time savings.  I'm doing 4 acres of lawn with lots of tree roundings in about 2 hours:




Here's the tool:




Deere ZTrak 757 with 60" deck.  It's a gas hog, but it hauls ass.  I use 2 gallons / hour, when the grass is thick this time of year.


----------



## BEConklin (Jun 5, 2014)

I love them riding zero turns! Tree and rock roundings are quick and easy and you can mow right up to an edge and swing away with ease. Those low rocks that are just too tall to mow over, I just put one back wheel on the rock and spin the mower all the way around with that wheel planted on the rock. They're so agile....it's like lawnmower ballet.


----------



## bassJAM (Jun 5, 2014)

Joful said:


> Here's the tool:
> 
> View attachment 133960
> 
> ...




I used to have an 1987 diesel Kubota F2000 with a 60" front deck like the one pictured below.  While it was a little large for my 1.5 acres that I mow, I LOVED having a diesel.  I put 10 gallons in the tank at the beginning of the summer, and still had fuel left when I put it away.  Unfortunately it had a stamped deck that was disintegrating and I couldn't find a replacement at a reasonable price so I've picked a Dixie Chopper 50" with a 22hp Kawasaki.  It runs faster, taking my mowing time from an hour to 45 minutes, but gosh it gulps fuel!!  I'm starting to think in the long run I would have been better off paying for a new fabricated deck on the Kubota!


----------



## Ashful (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, I've noticed the same.  When I went from a 12 hp gas garden tractor (IH Cub Cadet 123) to my 25 hp diesel compact utility (Deere 855), I was amazed how much less fuel this much larger tractor uses.  Whereas I used to go thru maybe 3 gallons per day using the Cub to pull a trailer or aerator around the yard, I seem to use only maybe 5 gallons per MONTH in the Deere.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 5, 2014)

prezes13 said:


> I bought my craftsman tractor two years old about seven eight years ago.  I got it for $500 with a bagging system.  Fourty two inch deck 22 hp Briggs motor all I ever did to it I had to change battery twice.  It's great to haul the splitter or take my two year old daughter for a ride around the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have almost the exact same mower and bought it the same way, nearly new for a steep discount with a bagger from CL. Basic, bottom of the line, all manual, but modern, big box mower. It has been great for mowing about 3/4 acre.

Here's the thing... I bag my clippings and dump them in a huge pile to decompose. If I don't bag the clippings then they accumulate into a brown layer of duff on top of the grass and make a huge mess. My lawn also looks terrible if I don't bag the clippings. Maybe the ZTR mowers have some sort of special way to deal with it but more than half of my mowing time involves the bagging/dumping procedures.

If I could change one thing it would be to buy a wider deck. Going from a 42" deck to a 54" deck would be awesome. Sure, it's only 12" but if you assume that my overlap stays the same (about 6") then that 12" would be a 33% increase! Majorly reducing mowing hours.

I burn less than a gallon per hour mowing with the 42" deck. On my diesel tractor with a 60" deck I also burn a gallon per hour but I am doing much more work.


----------



## bassJAM (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm no grass cutting expert, but I'd guess that if you have a problem with too many clippings making the lawn look terrible, it's because you're waiting too long between cuttings.  My ztr spins the blades pretty fast and has mulching blades, but even then I have to go over it twice when I let the grass get high and it still leaves strips of clippings.  Brown clippings really don't bother me though, and are gone by the next time I cut.


----------



## Dix (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay. Getting closer to my goal of having the $$$$ 's saved for purchase (anything less than 4  $ signs, and I'm gonna be happy, me thinx !!  )

Still looking at Craigs List, still watching BB store ads, and local ads.I'll be ready to fire when need be

The idea of moving firewood with a tractor is very appealing, as opposed to schlepping the wheel barrow around this joint, I must say  

I can also move manure buckets of composted manure from the  farm for the flower beds, and haul them in the dump trailer that I will buy for this thing. I can also buy a plow..... oh wait, the addiction grows.

Damn it, you guys!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 9, 2014)

Dump cart, wheel weights, chains, snow blade and on and on and on.


----------



## Dix (Jun 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Dump cart, wheel weights, chains, snow blade and on and on and on.




BB, the ultimate justification was "Oh, now I can tow that splitter that I want to buy, considering the oak trees that have to come down here the next few years".

And then, I need a new shed to put this in


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 9, 2014)

Let Dixie graze the yard and pull the splitter and save some bucks.


----------



## Dix (Jun 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Let Dixie graze the yard and pull the splitter and save some bucks.



She doesn't live here, damn it . Because of the trees that need to come down


----------



## Ashful (Jun 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Dump cart, wheel weights, chains, snow blade and on and on and on.


Yeah... when I had my garden tractor, I kept wheel weights and tire chains on it most of the year, and it spent a lot of hours pulling a trailer around the yard.  Very handy tool.  If you get a snow blade, then you're out of the lawn tractor, and into garden tractor territory.  In that case, I might actually consider a somewhat older Wheel Horse, as I had refuted above.

One down side to some garden tractors (actually, my Wheel Horse) is that the rear diff is a little less "free" than some lawn tractors.  My Wheel Horse used to tear some decent divots in the yard on tight turns, a problem I never had with our lighter Deere lawn tractor of similar vintage.


----------



## HybridFyre (Jun 9, 2014)

Joful said:


> Yeah... when I had my garden tractor, I kept wheel weights and tire chains on it most of the year, and it spent a lot of hours pulling a trailer around the yard.  Very handy tool.  If you get a snow blade, then you're out of the lawn tractor, and into garden tractor territory.  In that case, I might actually consider a somewhat older Wheel Horse, as I had refuted above.
> 
> One down side to some garden tractors (actually, my Wheel Horse) is that the rear diff is a little less "free" than some lawn tractors.  My Wheel Horse used to tear some decent divots in the yard on tight turns, a problem I never had with our lighter Deere lawn tractor of similar vintage.



Or a Case.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 9, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> She doesn't live here, damn it . Because of the trees that need to come down



Too bad you don't live in Ft. Worth. She could live in the big ass barn in the background of the pic of the livery operation I now legally own/am responsible for as the estate trustee.


----------



## dougand3 (Jun 9, 2014)

You want cheap? Get Dixie to pull this...


----------



## Applesister (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe your friend can sell you the one you are using and he can upgrade when he gets his new house?


----------



## billb3 (Jun 10, 2014)

2006 Husqvarna with 15HP Kawasaki from dealer  not a big box store
I changed the original battery yesterday, the belly mower belt 2 years ago.

Dunno what the mower is painted or coated with but have not lost a chip of paint and a clump of grass has never stuck to the bottom.

It's like riding a gas engine vacuum cleaner though and gets dirty pretty quick compare to the Honda I had before it.
Actually gave the Honda away and just got it back. Dead battery and gummed carb.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Jun 10, 2014)

Speaking of attachments snow blower is my favorite, not sure if the Husqvarna is better at cutting grass or snow removal it does a great job at both.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 10, 2014)

Mine too:




64" Woods snow blower... really moves some snow!


----------



## Dix (Jun 10, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Too bad you don't live in Ft. Worth. She could live in the big ass barn in the background of the pic of the livery operation I now legally own/am responsible for as the estate trustee.



I could do this. Really, I can.

Sign me up


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 10, 2014)

Father in-law-built the place a bazillion years ago. The barn has tongue and grove oak floors and auto waterers to each stall. I am now getting to pay for putting a new roof on that damned barn. And the house.

All I have other than that is a lot of rest home and legal bills. 

ETA: And six kids, all old now, from two marriages that think they are now millionaires from that piece of dirt.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow Joful 64" that is crazy my husqy is only 48" and it impresses me every time I use it that Woods looks awesome.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 12, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I used to have an 1987 diesel Kubota F2000 with a 60" front deck like the one pictured below.  While it was a little large for my 1.5 acres that I mow, I LOVED having a diesel.  I put 10 gallons in the tank at the beginning of the summer, and still had fuel left when I put it away.  Unfortunately it had a stamped deck that was disintegrating and I couldn't find a replacement at a reasonable price so I've picked a Dixie Chopper 50" with a 22hp Kawasaki.  It runs faster, taking my mowing time from an hour to 45 minutes, but gosh it gulps fuel!!  I'm starting to think in the long run I would have been better off paying for a new fabricated deck on the Kubota!



I have noticed this as well, not in a mower, but in scissor lifts.... take the exact same lift, one will have a Kubota 3 cyl diesel, the other having a 4cyl ford gas engine.  in the same use, the Kubota will go through 10 gallons a month.... the Ford... nearly 5 gallons a day...  I really can't complain too much about my mower's 20hp Briggs V-twin... my rider has a tiny 1.25 gallon tank,  but it will mow my acre of lawn (2.08 total) and putter around for another 3 hours or so on that tank.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 12, 2014)

Joful said:


> Mine too:
> 
> View attachment 134200
> 
> ...



that would do my relatively short driveway in 2 swipes... it would be a bit ungainly for the rest of the paths and such I have to keep clear each snowfall.


----------



## Dix (Jun 12, 2014)

Applesister said:


> Maybe your friend can sell you the one you are using and he can upgrade when he gets his new house?




Thank you for that.

I'm going to ask him. I'll see him over the weekend,


----------



## clemsonfor (Jun 12, 2014)

To the guy mowing a big one acre yard. Thats not that big???

As to the fuel usage issue...I have a 42" Mrs I got free with issues. Got it running cheap and it will use 4 gallons or so to mow around 2-2.5 acres. My Yanmar 35 year old tractor with a 6ft finish mower uses just a bit over 1 gallon of diesel to do the same.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 13, 2014)

Bret Chase said:


> that would do my relatively short driveway in 2 swipes... it would be a bit ungainly for the rest of the paths and such I have to keep clear each snowfall.


Yep, which is why I keep my old Ariens 824 around.  Most of the time I actually do all the walks by hand (only 4 ft wide by maybe 200 ft long), but when it's real deep or heavy, I get out the Ariens for the walks.  It's also handy for plowing a racetrack into the back yard for the two rodents we call our dogs.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 18, 2014)

I have an old Gilson with 30" cut you're welcome to have for free if you want to come pick it up.
It has a tire that has a slow leak( I would just fill it up prior to use) and could use a new steering bushing, but still works decent.
I used to mow about 3 acres with it. Its a workhorse for an old gal. 8 HP motor I believe.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 18, 2014)

... and if you keep it around long enough, you can have that leaky front tire tubed real cheap at any tractor dealer.

Nice!


----------



## mass_burner (Jun 18, 2014)

'89 JD 170 bought for $400, with 15 cu ft (metal) cart and dual rear bagger included. its been 3 years now, no issues. at the end of mowing season this year, i'll take it in for a tune and checkup. i mow 1/2 acre in about 30-45 minutes. only use the bagger for mulched autumn leaves. thing is tough, simple, and reliable.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jun 18, 2014)

Joful said:


> ... and if you keep it around long enough, you can have that leaky front tire tubed real cheap at any tractor dealer.
> 
> Nice!


Yep my mtd has tubes in both fronts. Cost me $10 each at my local tire shop to tube it


----------



## lindnova (Jun 19, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> You want cheap? Get Dixie to pull this...
> 
> View attachment 134170



And hows that working for him?  Looks like there would be gaps.  I did something like that for the fun of it with two old lawnboys, some rope and a 2x4 when I was 13.  I put one on each side of the old John Deere 110 to widen the cut.  It worked, but hardly worth the hassle and gaps when turning.


----------



## dougand3 (Jun 19, 2014)

lindnova said:


> Looks like there would be gaps.


Yeah, he'd have (2) 2" mohawks in each pass. Wheels should be inside each other.



clemsonfor said:


> Yep my mtd has tubes in both fronts. Cost me $10 each at my local tire shop to tube it


That's dang cheap. I've done it myself and it takes 6 slotted screwdrivers and 4 hands. And I learned you can pop the tube if you leave the compressor at 120 PSI Crank it down to 20-30 PSI.


----------



## Dix (Jul 25, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> I have an old Gilson with 30" cut you're welcome to have for free if you want to come pick it up.
> It has a tire that has a slow leak( I would just fill it up prior to use) and could use a new steering bushing, but still works decent.
> I used to mow about 3 acres with it. Its a workhorse for an old gal. 8 HP motor I believe.




Sorry Hogz, just saw this. Thank you so much for the offer !


----------



## Dix (Jul 25, 2014)

Update (Dix was dancing in the street !! )

Buddy closed on his house, lot is postage stamp sized.

Dix retains custody of the mower, for a bit 

And the snow blower, the rototiller, and assorted other elements of destruction. Hell, I even have his splitter back!

Don't take much to make me happy


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 25, 2014)

Score!


----------



## ironspider (Jul 26, 2014)

I had an LT1000 for years that i used to cut 3/4 acre and plow snow, it did fine until it was destroyed by Sandy.  Now i use a YT4000 that is a total workhorse, she does everything from hauling splits in the little trailer and logs in the bigger trailer.  I plow snow with her and of course mow.  I have had only one problem which was a worn pulley from getting snow or ice stuck in there.  It's a 24hp Briggs and 46" deck.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice wheel weights.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2014)

I had to put some work into the old farm mower I got for free. It was a bit neglected.

New tie rod..old one was bent from an impact with a fence.
new hydro belt and blade belt. New wheel bushings on both wheels. Took the not so bad wheel bushings and put them in the king pins in the axle for axle bushings. Painted the deck with the only paint I had massey Ferguson red as it was so rusty. 2 new spindles 2 new blades all new hardware to hold it down. Rebuilt and cleaned the carb, oil change. Oh put 2 new plastic such wheels and bolts on it.

It didnt have a hood when I got it free 4 yrs ago. Apparently thats a common thing with the plastic MTD hoods. I think they either fall onto muffler and start melting as this one did or they crack. Also has no electronics either. Have to jump it off every time you use it.

Yea I put about $150 into a mower thats barely worth that but if I get another used one half that stuff would needs to be done anyhow. 
I think thats all?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2014)

Glad you get to keep your toys, Dix!

On another "old mower" tangent, I know the location of one of the old hit-and-miss powered reel mowers used to mow Connie Mac stadium field.  Debating asking if I can have it, but it will definitely take a chunk out of my garage space.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2014)

Id take it joyful!! Hit n miss!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2014)

I forgot to mention, it's a walk-behind, but nearly the size of a VW Beetle.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 26, 2014)

DANG Id build a lean too off my shed for it...maybe sell it for a profit or strip the hit n miss


----------



## Dix (Sep 6, 2014)

Update ...

I can have the splitter & the mower for $1500 .... payment plan acceptable.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 6, 2014)

What kind of splitter and mower again??? Seems high if the stuff is several years old??


----------



## JTRock (Sep 7, 2014)

Love my Husqvarna YT 46 LS with a bagger. 

The best part was opening a husqvarna credit account and getting 0% 48 months. It's free money


----------



## Dix (Sep 7, 2014)

Splitter is a Troy Built 22 ton, vert / horiz 3 years old with maybe a dozen cords through it.. I've had it here for 1 year.

Mower is a Craftsman 42" deck,  Briggs & Stratton, 3 years old. I've also had it here for 1 year and have been using it.

Happy with both of them.

New mower  $1000 - $1500

New splitter $1200 - $1500


----------



## freebe (Sep 7, 2014)

I've bought 2 new mowers in my life..a 1993 Simplicity Broadmoor.  I replaced it with a 2013 Simplicity Broadmoor.  I took the old one to the rental property, still mowing every week.

Simplicity makes a great riding tractor IMO.

freebe


----------



## Ashful (Sep 8, 2014)

freebe said:


> I've bought 2 new mowers in my life..a 1993 Simplicity Broadmoor.  I replaced it with a 2013 Simplicity Broadmoor.  I took the old one to the rental property, still mowing every week.


I've never actually gone out and bought a mower.

1.  Got an old reel type push mower for free with my first house in 1998.  Word is, it had been handed down from one owner to the next since it was new.  The house was 1880's vintage, and the mower was probably 1920's (if I had to guess), but it was well-kept and worked great.  A little grease on the gears and sharpening of the reel is all it ever cost me.
2.  Broke my shoulder, couldn't push the reel type anymore (I actually missed the exercise), so a buddy gave me one of his 1973 Toro mowers with an aluminum deck.  It's still my primary push mower, although I've upgraded it to steel wheels with roller bearings and hardened shoulder bolts for wheel axles.  Total investment < $50.
3.  Got an almost new 60" Deere ZTrak 757 "free" with my second house.  In the back and forth of negotiations, I got the seller to throw it in.  I think he paid roughly $8k for it, two years earlier.
4.  Got a 72" deck free with my compact utility tractor.  Prior owner never used it, and neither did I.  It was sold on ebay.

I figure the two mowers I have now should outlast my mowing years, but we'll have to see.  I put only 65 hours on the Deere each year, and it's design usage is more than that for every two weeks.


----------



## freebe (Sep 8, 2014)

That's awesome Joful...Great story on the old reel mower.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 8, 2014)

Simplicity Prestige here, love it


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 18, 2014)

I bought a 2002 AYP/Craftsman GT 3000 a few months ago with lots of attachments. I had to replace some steering parts that were worn, namely the bushings and the drag link but it's fairly easy to work on and the Kohler Command engine is strong. I wanted to get a JD 318 since they're built like a tank but one of those with a blown Onan engine cost more than I paid for everything I got including my 46" two stroke snow thrower which is an expensive attachment.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 18, 2014)

JustWood said:


> 2 things come to mind.
> "You get what ya pay for"
> and
> " They don't make'em like they used to"
> ...



130 hours on the machine in 12 years. Wish that was me. I have 127 hours on mine and this is my 4th season cutting with it. Use it a little to haul wood around the house too, but 10 hours a year mowing grass would be wonderful. Mind you, I have a John Deer Z445 zero turn that does 9mph. Should have bought something faster! Took the deck off a couple weeks ago to pull the blades and sharpen them and I am starting to see rust on the deck. So, I am sitting here wondering if I should take the entire deck off this winter, sand blast it down, and then powder coat the underside.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 19, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Splitter is a Troy Built 22 ton, vert / horiz 3 years old with maybe a dozen cords through it.. I've had it here for 1 year.
> 
> Mower is a Craftsman 42" deck,  Briggs & Stratton, 3 years old. I've also had it here for 1 year and have been using it.
> 
> ...



You might want to change the transaxle oil if it has never been changed.  The owners manual that comes with the lawn tractor says something like the transaxle is factory sealed and requires no fluid changes.  However, the maker of the transaxle (often Tuff Torq) says to change the fluid after the first 50 hours and then every 200 hours thereafter.  And if you're using it for more than just mowing, you should use the recommended heavier duty oil (synthetic 5W-50 for mine).

I've learned the hard way that Tuff Torq is correct and the owners manual is hogwash.  I just replaced a transaxle on a 5 year old (485 hours) Husqvarna lawn tractor.  Note that your newer Craftsman lawn tractor and the Husqvarna lawn tractor are both likely made by AYP.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2014)

fabsroman said:


> 130 hours on the machine in 12 years. Wish that was me. I have 127 hours on mine and this is my 4th season cutting with it.


I'd say you're still below average on hours.  I do ~160 hours per year, between my mower and tractor.  Usually 70 on the ZTR mower and 90 on the tractor.  I don't think I'm an extreme case.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 19, 2014)

Joful said:


> I'd say you're still below average on hours.  I do ~160 hours per year, between my mower and tractor.  Usually 70 on the ZTR mower and 90 on the tractor.  I don't think I'm an extreme case.


Thats why he said he has a zt that he uses mostly. At least thats how I took it.


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 19, 2014)

I probably average 25 hours a year.  I'd have to look at my hour meter to know for sure, but it takes me about 45 minutes to mow 1.5 acres and I do it once a week as long as the grass grows, and then twice in the fall to mulch up leaves.  Even that's too much mower time for me, but I despise mowing.  I've got a 50" Dixie Chopper ztr, and there's times I wish I'd gone with a 60", or even a 72"!


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Thats why he said he has a zt that he uses mostly. At least thats how I took it.


127 / 3.5 years = 36 hours per year.  Not much.


bassJAM said:


> I've got a 50" Dixie Chopper ztr, and there's times I wish I'd gone with a 60", or even a 72"!


I had a 72", but sold it.  Too big, unless your lawn is absolutely parking-lot flat.  It scalps or hits the anti-scalp rollers on any small bump or dip in the yard.  I now mow with a 60" Deere ZTrak 757, which is just about the perfect size, IMO.  I watch the commercial guys in our area, and at least 80% of them have this mower, in the same size and configuration as mine.  Most yards the commercial guys are mowing are on the larger side, 3 - 6 acres.  Mine is just shy of 4 acres.


----------



## Fred Wright (Sep 19, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Splitter is a Troy Built 22 ton, vert / horiz 3 years old with maybe a dozen cords through it.. I've had it here for 1 year.
> 
> Mower is a Craftsman 42" deck,  Briggs & Stratton, 3 years old. I've also had it here for 1 year and have been using it.
> 
> ...



And that's what really matters. 

I've never bought a new lawn tractor either. Just couldn't afford one. Prefer to get a good used one and fix it up the way I want it.

It's been 4 years since we bought a used JD Sabre 46" and it still runs like new. Got a set of AG tires for it so I could mow down in the ditch bank and haul loads of rounds out of the woodlot. There's not much that will stop it. It paid for itself a long time ago.


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 19, 2014)

Joful said:


> I had a 72", but sold it.  Too big, unless your lawn is absolutely parking-lot flat.  It scalps or hits the anti-scalp rollers on any small bump or dip in the yard.  I now mow with a 60" Deere ZTrak 757, which is just about the perfect size, IMO.  I watch the commercial guys in our area, and at least 80% of them have this mower, in the same size and configuration as mine.  Most yards the commercial guys are mowing are on the larger side, 3 - 6 acres.  Mine is just shy of 4 acres.



72" might be a little large for me really, as the back part of my property has some slopes.  I used to have a Kubota front deck in 60" but the deck fell apart and I couldn't find another deck, new or used, for less than $2500 so I went with a new ztr.  Even being 10" smaller it shaved 15 minutes off my mowing time.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 19, 2014)

There's something to be said for the speed of a ZTR.  I can also do my lawn faster with my 60" ZTR than I could with the 72" deck on the tractor.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 20, 2014)

Joful said:


> There's something to be said for the speed of a ZTR.  I can also do my lawn faster with my 60" ZTR than I could with the 72" deck on the tractor.



My dad was ill back in May and I had to mow his lawn with his JD 110. He has 2/3 of an acre and it took me longer to mow his lawn with that mower versus my 2 acres with my ztr. Going to buy a tractor at some point here, and still going to use the ztr to mow the grass and when my oldest is old enough to run the ztr I will buy a second one so she and I can get the grass done in 30 minutes. Yes, on average I spent 35 hours a year mowing grass, but that is 34.999999 hours too many in my book. Just like almost every chore in life, the faster it gets done, the better. I take no pleasure from maintaining the lawn/yard other than in the end result and not having to pay somebody to do it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 20, 2014)

Yea I get no pleasure in mowing grass. I do it not to pay someone and so the place do sent look like a dump. But as far as weather I have weed grass or bermuda or cut close or 3"s I dont care.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess I'm alone here, but driving my JD 757 is one of the chores i mind the least.  It's guaranteed solitude for 2.5 hours, which I always appreciate.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 21, 2014)

Now I dont mind so much mowing on my Yanmar tractor..."lawn tractor " as some are calling it...I dont really enjoy.


----------



## ironspider (Sep 21, 2014)

fabsroman said:


> 130 hours on the machine in 12 years. Wish that was me. I have 127 hours on mine and this is my 4th season cutting with it. Use it a little to haul wood around the house too, but 10 hours a year mowing grass would be wonderful. Mind you, I have a John Deer Z445 zero turn that does 9mph. Should have bought something faster! Took the deck off a couple weeks ago to pull the blades and sharpen them and I am starting to see rust on the deck. So, I am sitting here wondering if I should take the entire deck off this winter, sand blast it down, and then powder coat the underside.


I have 246 In just a little less than two years on my y4000. Runs like a champ after hauling wood, plowing snow,  and mowing the weeds!


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 22, 2014)

fabsroman said:


> My dad was ill back in May and I had to mow his lawn with his JD 110. He has 2/3 of an acre and it took me longer to mow his lawn with that mower versus my 2 acres with my ztr. Going to buy a tractor at some point here, and still going to use the ztr to mow the grass and when my oldest is old enough to run the ztr I will buy a second one so she and I can get the grass done in 30 minutes. Yes, on average I spent 35 hours a year mowing grass, but that is 34.999999 hours too many in my book. Just like almost every chore in life, the faster it gets done, the better. I take no pleasure from maintaining the lawn/yard other than in the end result and not having to pay somebody to do it.



I've thought about putting the 36" deck that's collecting dust on the garden tractor and letting the wife help cut down mowing time, but I'm not sure that a 36" cut is going to help much vs my 50" ztr.  The thing is she actually likes mowing, but is scared to operate a zero turn.  I wish we had been together when I bought the mower, I'd have just gotten a decent riding mower and let her waste 2 hours out of the week sunning herself.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 22, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I've thought about putting the 36" deck that's collecting dust on the garden tractor and letting the wife help cut down mowing time, but I'm not sure that a 36" cut is going to help much vs my 50" ztr.  The thing is she actually likes mowing, but is scared to operate a zero turn.  I wish we had been together when I bought the mower, I'd have just gotten a decent riding mower and let her waste 2 hours out of the week sunning herself.



My wife is allergic to pollen, grass, etc., so no mowing for her no matter what. However, she did try to move the ztr one day last year while we were stacking wood and it was comical. Luckily, she did not hurt herself or anybody else and there was no property damage.


----------



## hoot (Sep 23, 2014)

I am a fan of used, auction bought lawn equipment. I also enjoy fixing things up. Over the years I had two Ariens GT's a 19 and a 17. Talk about a brute lawn tractor. The GT19 was hydrostatic, had power steering, 60" hydraulic deck lift and a driveshaft deck input. Paid $400 for it and used it for years at my dads 2.3 acre property. The GT17 was smaller and didn't have power steering. I paid around $400 for it, used it for about 3 years and sold it for $900. Neither one needed any money dumped into them.
This was my GT17






For a rental property I picked up an old Sears lawn tractor... circa 1978. $200. Needed a battery. Mowed that lawn for 2 years with that and no $$. I believe these we made by Roper. Had an overhead valve Tecumseh.



Today I use a new Simplicity ZT4000 Zero Turn. I agree it's not the end all due to the fact that it is exclusive to cutting only. I have about an acre at my place and a 1/2 at the rental. This machine really makes short work of it and it's very well designed.




And to pull the cart around I picked up a Cub Cadet without a deck for $160 at auction. Had to pull the battery tray and refinish it due to rust disabling the electrical. Purrs like a kitten now.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 23, 2014)

I have an old mower that my father in law gave me that looks like that craftsman. Its an AYP/roper made mower...I think its branded dynostar. It has a trashed deck and cuts like junk but its all I have. I have welded the deck up and there is no adjustment on it and motor has been replaced but I still cut with it. I only have the price of carb kits, blades, and belts in it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 23, 2014)

hoot said:


> View attachment 139262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting all the wheel weights? How do they attach?


----------



## hoot (Sep 23, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Where are you getting all the wheel weights? How do they attach?



Came already attached. They just use long bolts. You will see most wheels have the  holes to accommodate..


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 23, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Where are you getting all the wheel weights? How do they attach?


 
If you have trouble finding wheel weights, a lot of people use Rim Guard, which is basically beet juice pumped into your tires.  Windshield washing fluid or RV antifreeze is another option, but these might start corroding your wheels while Rim Guard is more environmentally friendly (To both the earth, and your wheels).  I just put 2 gallons of windshield washing fluid in both front tires of my Wheel Horse for snow plowing this winter, and an debating adding some to the rears as well.  You can never have too much weight pushing snow!


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 23, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Where are you getting all the wheel weights? How do they attach?


I see wheel weights on CL often for cheap. My neighbor has a set for $10 each but I have a set now and I won't run two sets but I could, I do have the longer bolts. Here's my 2002 GT3000 I picked up in July. It came with a two stage snow thrower, box scraper/grader, spreader, plow and dethatcher. It has 440 hours on it and has a Kohler Command 23 in it. I gave him $900 and my MTD 10 horse snow thrower for it. It came with the weights, snow cab and chains front and back. I found a new seat on eBay for not much. I have a 800' drive so the snowthrower will be nice to have on top on the ATV plow.


----------



## hoot (Sep 23, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 139271
> View attachment 139272
> View attachment 139273
> 
> I see wheel weights on CL often for cheap. My neighbor has a set for $10 each but I have a set now and I won't run two sets but I could, I do have the longer bolts. Here's my 2002 GT3000 I picked up in July. It came with a two stage snow thrower, box scraper/grader, spreader, plow and dethatcher. It has 440 hours on it and has a Kohler Command 23 in it. I gave him $900 and my MTD 10 horse snow thrower for it. It came with the weights, snow can and chains also. I found a new seat on eBay for not much. I have a 800' drive so the snowthrower will be nice to have on top on the ATV plow.



I think the thrower is the way to go. Plows on small lawn tractors are ineffective over a few inches.... especially wet stuff. i also have a long driveway about the same. I use a plow on my truck.

Lawn tractor might balk at this...


----------



## Ashful (Sep 23, 2014)

fabsroman said:


> My wife is allergic to pollen, grass, etc., so no mowing for her no matter what. However, she did try to move the ztr one day last year while we were stacking wood and it was comical. Luckily, she did not hurt herself or anybody else and there was no property damage.


I'm very allergic to grass, as well.  Ironic, as I have a 4 acre lawn that I must mow every 4th day in spring, and every weekend the rest of the summer.  Grass pollens are only an issue during the month or June, or more accurately, Memorial day to July 4.  I wear a class 100 particulate respirator (fancy dust mask) for mowing those 5 weeks, and then ditch it for the rest of the season.  I also make it a point to shower and change my clothes immediately after mowing and trimming.  Even my severe allergies handle that pretty well, so there's always a way to get it done.

I have made my wife hop on the zero turn to move it on two occasions... very comical.  I just make sure she's well away from buildings and garden fixtures.  I still remember driving it out of the garage on my first week in the house (prior owner left the mower for me), and I guess I wasn't much better, but got the hang of it after a few minutes.  Now, it's like ballet on a 1200 lb. machine.


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess my wife isn't THAT bad then, she's just not confident in herself.  When I first bought my ZTR we were dating, and she asked if she could drive my new toy around the yard.  I reluctantly agreed, and she actually did fine.  I'm sure she could mow if she really wanted to, but when I start explaining how to turn the key to start it with some choke, give it some throttle, release the parking break, drop the mower deck, turn on the blades, and max out the throttle she tunes me out.  She just wants to hop on and go after it's all set up.


----------



## hoot (Sep 23, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Push mowed for years, on an acre, about 2/3 is mowable.
> 
> Last year, a buddy moved out of his live in GFs, and needed to store his power equipment.  I bartered storage for use  He's buying a house, closing in a few weeks.
> 
> ...




I would not touch the Toro cheapies. I had one and the design was horrible. That was about 7 years ago though. Murray I believe is just a super cheap MTD. A little too cheap for me. Look at the Deere, Husky and Ariens cheapies.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 23, 2014)

hoot said:


> I think the thrower is the way to go. Plows on small lawn tractors are ineffective over a few inches.... especially wet stuff. i also have a long driveway about the same. I use a plow on my truck.
> 
> Lawn tractor might balk at this...


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 23, 2014)

hoot said:


> I think the thrower is the way to go. Plows on small lawn tractors are ineffective over a few inches.... especially wet stuff. i also have a long driveway about the same. I use a plow on my truck.
> 
> Lawn tractor might balk at this...


Yes. I just sold the tractor plow that came with the rig I bought. My ATV plow does ok but last year we got 130" of snow and the driveway got pretty narrow! I'd think the thrower with the garden tractor and the ATV plow will make a good combination. joful- you don't fool around do you?? That attachment costs $4,000 with tax alone. Bring it on hu? Lol


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 23, 2014)

Mtd are cheap bit they still last and parts are everywhere. They have their place.

Every 4 days! I dont care about my yard that much!

I have windshield washer fluid in my Yanmar rears so I know that trick


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 23, 2014)

I got weights for my Ariens lawn tractor, which is made by Husky, at Sears, new.  Craftsman.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 23, 2014)

Joful said:


> I'm very allergic to grass, as well.  Ironic, as I have a 4 acre lawn that I must mow every 4th day in spring, and every weekend the rest of the summer.  Grass pollens are only an issue during the month or June, *or more accurately, Labor day to July 4.*  I wear a class 100 particulate respirator (fancy dust mask) for mowing those 5 weeks, and then ditch it for the rest of the season.  I also make it a point to shower and change my clothes immediately after mowing and trimming.  Even my severe allergies handle that pretty well, so there's always a way to get it done.
> 
> I have made my wife hop on the zero turn to move it on two occasions... very comical.  I just make sure she's well away from buildings and garden fixtures.  I still remember driving it out of the garage on my first week in the house (prior owner left the mower for me), and I guess I wasn't much better, but got the hang of it after a few minutes.  Now, it's like ballet on a 1200 lb. machine.



I let you figure out why that is ironic and hilarious. lol


----------



## Ashful (Sep 24, 2014)

fabsroman said:


> I let you figure out why that is ironic and hilarious. lol


Doh... meant Memorial Day.  I'll go back and fix my post to limit confusion.


----------



## BEConklin (Sep 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> I'm very allergic to grass, as well.  Ironic, as I have a 4 acre lawn that I must mow every 4th day in spring, and every weekend the rest of the summer.  Grass pollens are only an issue during the month or June, or more accurately, Memorial day to July 4.  I wear a class 100 particulate respirator (fancy dust mask) for mowing those 5 weeks, and then ditch it for the rest of the season.  I also make it a point to shower and change my clothes immediately after mowing and trimming.  Even my severe allergies handle that pretty well, so there's always a way to get it done.
> 
> I have made my wife hop on the zero turn to move it on two occasions... very comical.  I just make sure she's well away from buildings and garden fixtures.  I still remember driving it out of the garage on my first week in the house (prior owner left the mower for me), and I guess I wasn't much better, but got the hang of it after a few minutes.  Now, it's like ballet on a 1200 lb. machine.



The first time I ever drove my Zero Turn was to back it out of the bed of my F150 down two 8 foot wooden ramps onto the lawn. Talk about SCARY


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 13, 2014)

My '89 JD 170 has gotta be one of the best values I've realized. $400 three years ago, with double bagger and metal 15 cu ft cart. Its reliable, easy to work on and practically indestructible, at least for my humble needs.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Oct 14, 2014)

I told my wife after we sold our kubota g1800 mower, I was gonna buy 1 mower and its gonna last us. So I went and ordered a grasshopper 223 with 52in rear discharge deck. I've had 3 years. Money well spent. They even had 0% financing for 3yrs when I got it


----------



## Canadave (Oct 22, 2014)

I retired from the corporate world in Toronto 16 years ago and moved to a lakefront property in cottage country north of the St. Lawrence river.  Being a city boy that knew squat about country stuff and needing a lawn tractor I found an excellent forum on tractors that gave good advice.  Since my needs was to cut about 4 acres it was highly recommended that I consider a Simplicity Conquest with the commercial grade Vanguard Briggs & Stratten 18 HP engine.  I have since learned from other sources and the locals that Simplicity makes an excellent tractor and I have no regrets.  I learned the hard way that mice like to spend their winters in tractors and their nest resulted in overheating that cooked the motor which was not the fault of Simplicity.  The website that recommended Simplicity suggested that I contact Small Engine Warehouse where I bought a 20 HP Briggs saving literally hundreds of dollars.  I've learned that you get what you pay for and to stay away from the cheapies like Murray etc.  I've kept my Simplicity looking like new by blowing all the grass away with a leaf blower after every use and to keep the deck clean and dry to prevent rusting by removing and cleaning all the grass and crud off at least twice a year and also to keep the deck off over the winter to clean ity and to prevent rust.  Also I put socks full of mothballs around the engine after every use to keep the mice away.  Over the long winter months I also put Bounce laundry sheets around the engine.  Apparently only Bounce works so avoid other brands.  I also wash and wax the tactor at least twice a year.  I recently had the tractor over at a local handy man friend's place to replace a PTO switch.  I guy who was there said it was a shame to have my new tractor in for servicing when it was in fact 10 years old


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 22, 2014)

You wash and wax your lawnmower


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 22, 2014)

I mud and crud my lawnmowers.  I don't want to mention what I do to my brush hog.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 22, 2014)

Yea I put the bush hog I just bought though the places this weekend. I bought a twisted trashed Bush hog razorback 60. I beat it back straight and welded skids onto it and plated up the rips and tears in the deck. And Bush hogged 4 acres or so and then hit some small sweet gums about 2"s handles them much better than my light duty 4ft j bar. Poked a hole in a front tire and had a hole the size of my thumb in the rubber. The tube was buldging out but it got me through with all I really wanted to do anyway this weekend. Not to buy another tire...the old one was dry rotted and worn out. This was the second place the tube was poking out


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 22, 2014)

I know it well.  I sold our 30 year old Bush Hog RZ60 about five years ago.  It got to the point that It needed a good deal of welding and my regular welder retired due to health issues.  Since then I've taken up welding (AC/DC stick and MIG) and probably would have enjoyed repairing it.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 22, 2014)

This one is easily 25 if not 30.

From google pics I have seen they all get tears in those front corners? It was letting it flap. I think he caught the corner on a tree. It crabs along or dog tracks behind me a bit as the a frame on one side it twisted still. The skids were totally gone and about 1.5"s of side was ground off!


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 22, 2014)

That is not my welding by the way. That was a previous attempt that might of had 3 spots stick.

Trying to put up more pics but the app is not working g with me


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 22, 2014)

The pic of the underside is that bad corner . I plated the top and bottom for extra strength. The pic of the top plate was where that awful splatter weld job was. I also stitched up the bottom of that splatter job on the deck.


----------



## Canadave (Oct 22, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> You wash and wax your lawnmower



Yep although I've been neglectful this year so far.  I'm waiting for a rainless day so I can do one more cut and then do a thorough blow, wash and wax and mothball the tractor for the winter.  I better hurry up cuz I have to get the foot valve out of the lake which serves the hose for the gardens including tractor washing before freeze up.  What a horrible thought that winter's sneaking up fast but at least we head down to Gulf Shores Alabama on December 27 to escape the Canadian winter. We get back home around the end of the first week of April in time to see the ice thaw around the dock which means that winter is over.  If I get around to it I'll take a picture of my next to new looking tractor that's now 10 years old.  That is if I can figure out how to upload pictures.  I'm too old to keep up with all these new electro dodads that seem to come out on a weekly basis.  Sometimes I yearn for the good ol' days of communicating with two tin cans and a string.


----------

